# Visa/Work Permit



## gmu3292 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I was working in Erlangen till January of 2021. I lost my job in Feb 2021. I live in Nürnberg I received a letter from the immigration office asking me what I would like to do now that I don't have a job, at around the same time I requested them I would like to change my blue card to a job search visa as I don't have a job (these 2 events were related I hope). After that, I received another letter asking me to submit documents to get my job search visa I submitted the documents on the 26th of April 2021. I have not heard back from them ever since, no letter, no mail, and no phone call. I have also been not able to get in touch with the immigration office in Nürnberg. I received a contract for a new job from Sept 2021 for which I will need a blue card so I can work. 

Here are my questions.
1.) Am I in some sort of legal issue?
2.) Can anyone suggest me something to get this issue sorted out?

Thank you for the help!


----------

